# Engineering Field for Expats



## CountTuscany (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone have experience trying to get jobs with western countries in their Asian HQs/statellites? 

For example, I am interested in Schlumberger which does have a Beijing office. Any thoughts going about something like this? Do these companies like expats with experience in the local community or does that not really count?

Thanks.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think it all depends on time and needs. I found it quite easy to get jobs around Asia (at least twice a month a headhunter calls as well), but the actual hiring depends on the state of the business. Most companies have cycles where they reduce the number of expats based on cost arguments, but after a year they find out the local is not cheaper and they re-hire an expat again. Especially in specialist jobs the local salaries are much higher then the package of an expat (depends each personal package off course).


----------



## CountTuscany (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information cschrd2. Btw, I meant to say western "companies" in the OP. Thanks for catching that. I'm also wondering if there is an expectation that Expats can be used to one day return to their native country when the need arises and this would be considered valuable to these companies in some cases thus increasing the benefit of an Expat over a local hire?

Can anyone speak to the likelihood of repatriation through their employer?

Also, as an expat in mainland China, how is it getting linked up with job interviews in countries like Taiwan and Hong Kong, or even Singapore? (I know, nothing to do with China, but they do speak Mandarin so...)


----------

